# Assignment Suggestions



## Corry

Well, after a few nudges, Chase made us a Sub-forum just for the Weekly Photo Assignments!   I thought it would be a good idea to start a sticky in which we can post suggestions to help errol..erolda..erola...to help Amanda with ideas for the weekly assignments.    So...any suggestions, post em here!


----------



## tempra

Men in tights?


----------



## Nikon Fan

:hail: To the almight Chase creator of subforums   Thanks for talkin him into Corry  

Now bring on the ideas!!!  







I'm not sure how many men in tights pics we want to see


----------



## JonMikal

alright alright alright, i'll go get my tights....pft - women!




> I'm not sure how many men in tights pics we want to see


 
hey, i got legs!


----------



## Corry

They're MEN! Men in tiiii-iights! (tight tights!) They roam around the forest looking for fights!

Sigh...I wanna see that movie now.


----------



## LaFoto

But you are all only just kidding about this possible new assignment, aren't you???

*Please* say you are just kidding!


----------



## tempra

LaFoto said:
			
		

> But you are all only just kidding about this possible new assignment, aren't you???
> 
> *Please* say you are just kidding!



do we look like we are kidding about


----------



## LaFoto

tempra said:
			
		

>


 
My my god, no, with that face you *don't* look like you are kidding.
"Men in Tights" - oh my.........


----------



## pursuer

How about aspects of composition, like lines, perpective, diminishing size, scale, form, texture, pattern, tone or

Color:
brilliant
muted
harmonic
monochromatic

and so on and so forth


----------



## hobbes28

Are you asleep at the wheel Amanda?  What's our assignment for this week?


----------



## Nikon Fan

hobbes28 said:
			
		

> Are you asleep at the wheel Amanda?  What's our assignment for this week?



  It's up now...I was asleep at the wheel...or well if you must know I had it in my head that this was Sunday


----------



## darin3200

How about something like long exposures, or car headlight trails.


----------



## LaFoto

*Amanda! *Monday's nearly over where I am. Where is the new assignment? I am waiting *drumming fingers*


----------



## Nikon Fan

Sorry I couldn't post sooner...I will have a class the next few weeks that won't allow me to post until mid afternoon my time, which of course means Monday might be over for some   Sorry it should only be for 2-3 more weeks


----------



## Armstror

Can the next assignment be easy to get to and have no time limit please? (Ie: sunsets or certain landscapes/farmlands, etc.) It's just that i have a certain amount of time in the day where i can get to a camera (My co-op class from 9AM-Noon and then 3PM-5) and i would really love to participate. Thanks!


----------



## Nikon Fan

The time limit is simply so that we can start new assignments for the next week.  Feel free to post pics even in the old threads, just try and make sure they are current pics if possible   I'm not sure what you mean by easy to get to though...for instance the current assignment can all be done from your home,school,workplace, pretty much wherever your creativity leads.  

Thanks for the interest and I hope you can participate even with the limits.  The assignments are there to get you to go out and shoot and learn new things while you're shooting...


----------



## Armstror

Well when i said time limit i meant something like during the day...I can't get a hold of a good camera at 9PM x_x;; And point and shoot cameras don't look so professional...I guess i'll give it a try. :blushing:


----------



## Nikon Fan

Point and shoot will work just fine   Lots of folks use them...it's what you do with them that counts


----------



## Nikon Fan

I thought I would paste these in here as well, these were submitted by KSMattfish earlier when we did the first assignment:
short DOF: wide aperture

long DOF: narrow aperture

freeze action: fast shutter speed

blur: slow shutter speed

3 times of day: the exact same composition, but taken in 3 different lighting situations

fill the frame: subject must be composed so that it intersects with at least 3 sides of the image frame

triptych: 3 photos shot with the intention of being displayed together

3 focal lengths: take three photos with three different focal lengths (preferably wide, normal, and long), attempt to keep the composition as similar as possible in each photo


Feel free to continue to add to the list of ideas, they don't have to be technical but can be


----------



## Corry

Hmmmm...

Some ideas from me...

At work
At play
At rest

Man vs Machine
Your home town
Family

I'll think of more later...I really need to get some of my photos uploaded, cuz I did some for a couple of the assignements, but haven't gotten em on here yet! I shot em like, 2 weeks ago...god I'm slow!


----------



## hobbes28

After looking at the picasso pictures in the photo Q&A section, I was wondering if we could do a "copy a famous photograph(er)" theme for a week.


----------



## Nikon Fan

Of course!!! That's a great idea hobbes  It will be next weeks for sure


----------



## Noodle

How about a colour theme...where the main subject must be a certain colour?


----------



## Meysha

Hey amanda, do you reckon it'd be alright to have a sticky or something listing all of the past weekly assignments? Or could you put the assignment in the actual title of the thread instead of inside it... you know something like they do for the Competition thread titles would be great!! 

It's just that I was trying to come up with some ideas for the challenges but I couldn't remember what had already been done.

Thanks a million!
Vicky.


----------



## Nikon Fan

No problem Vicky...I was thinking it was going to get obnoxious soon  

I'll start putting the title in the assignment, along with the number so we still no which is newest


----------



## ksmattfish

Here's a suggestion:  create a photograph that functions as an "equivalent".

Here are some helpful links to get minds perculating if anyone is interested.  

http://www.masters-of-photography.com/S/stieglitz/stieglitz_equivalent_1926.html

http://elmo.academyart.edu/study/ph101/Required reading/White Equivalence.htm

Search for "Stieglitz", "equivalent", and "equivalence" for more info.


----------



## panzershreck

double exposure composition, one overall theme or two opposite (but related themes)?


----------



## SlySniper

This would be really cool:

Small animals, like Bees or Insects, or Butterflys


----------



## SlySniper

Or something along the lines of boarder or boundaries.

Or Oxymorons in photos.  Like a fat person on a bike.  Not to be mean or anything.


----------



## PlasticSpanner

How about "Bad Composition"?


Deliberately composing the shot from what you know to be opposite to what makes a well composed photograph!

Should highlight what does and doesn't work and what to avoid in certain situations?


----------



## Corry

I think we had a 'break the rules' one.  Basically the same thing.


----------



## PlasticSpanner

Was that one "break the rules" and make a good photo?


I was thinking along the lines of how a "bad composition" makes a bad photo!


----------



## Corry

here's a suggestion..."moody" or "moods"  It takes thought to make a photo portray a certain mood.


----------



## SteveEllis

How about *abandoned buildings*?


----------



## Corry

Alright people! Lets keep those suggestions coming!


----------



## PlasticSpanner

How about Time?

Along the lines of displaying time or showing time passing in a photograph?


----------



## Corry

PlasticSpanner said:
			
		

> How about Time?
> 
> Along the lines of displaying time or showing time passing in a photograph?



Good idea!


----------



## SlySniper

How about:

*1)* Space
*2)* Elements
*3)* Immortal/Mortal
*4)* Technology
*5)* Spheres
*6)* Blades

I'll think of some more later.  Hope that helps a little.


----------



## joyride

I alwasy love night shots...I've seen some great ones on here and would love to see more


----------



## Corry

Let's keep those suggestions coming people!!!


----------



## LadybearHilde

Eternity

An endless landscape or a father anxiously waiting the birth of a newborn.  It can mean different things to different people. (waiting for the only bathroom in the house to be unoccupied)


----------



## bantor

Industry.  there is little in this world that discusts me as much as the industrial areas in towns and cities.  Sometimes the ugliest things make beautiful pictures.


----------



## PlasticSpanner

Would it be better to change this to a monthly assignment?

I know it must be hard to set up each week and a month will give people a chance to have several go's at the subject and even the opportunity to set something up.


----------



## Corry

PlasticSpanner said:
			
		

> Would it be better to change this to a monthly assignment?
> 
> I know it must be hard to set up each week and a month will give people a chance to have several go's at the subject and even the opportunity to set something up.




Well, since I haven't put one up in two weeks, I think I'm gonna make it a bi-weekly assignment.  (or has it been three weeks)

If I can make my brain work I'll try and have one up by tonight.


----------



## PlasticSpanner

The "Bi-Weekly photo assignments"  

:greenpbl:


----------



## Corry

We could make it the "once every other week" photo assignments...


----------



## Ruining

PlasticSpanner said:
			
		

> The "Bi-Weekly photo assignments"
> 
> :greenpbl:



Well, for short, you could just call it the Bi Assignment, but I'm afraid to think what kind of photos you would get. :meh:


----------



## nitefly

Why hasn't there been any assignments in a long time? 

My suggestions:

Sport
Happy
Warm
Music
Humour


----------



## JTHphoto

spheres
fire/flame


----------



## bantor

I think a better name would be "the weekly or bi-weekly, possibly every threes weeks, or maybe monthy photo assingment"  I like it, it roles off the tongue.

As for suggestions:
Night
Lighting effects-meaning what can be done by using studio lights
Portraits-of others
Food-you know like when you read a recipe book and there are pictures of super good looking food.


----------



## bantor

Flowers and plants
abstract
strangers-meaning, learning (what i consider an art) of taking pictures of strangers by either asking, or by the sneaky telephoto method.


----------



## macawlvr

Someone may have already thought about this, how about a simple subject such as an abstrast then do a color replacement showing a before and after, for instance a bowl of apples..or bananas, then totally changing the color of the fruit.


----------



## Corry

macawlvr said:
			
		

> Someone may have already thought about this, how about a simple subject such as an abstrast then do a color replacement showing a before and after, for instance a bowl of apples..or bananas, then totally changing the color of the fruit.



That would be more along the lines of a Photoshop challenge, which we have a section for that, too.


----------



## ksmattfish

Three times of day:  take 3 or more photos with identical composition, but the lighting must be different.  It could be as simple as morning, afternoon, and night, or it can be different lighting conditions because of the weather, introduction of artificial lighting, etc...  It doesn't have to be all in one day.  The point is to demonstrate how changes in lighting can alter a scene or subject.  With digital it's pretty easy to look at the earlier photos to make sure you are getting the identical composition.  With film I'd recommend taking notes about what's at the edges of the frame, and where you are standing.


----------



## Corry

ksmattfish said:
			
		

> Three times of day:  take 3 or more photos with identical composition, but the lighting must be different.  It could be as simple as morning, afternoon, and night, or it can be different lighting conditions because of the weather, introduction of artificial lighting, etc...  It doesn't have to be all in one day.  The point is to demonstrate how changes in lighting can alter a scene or subject.  With digital it's pretty easy to look at the earlier photos to make sure you are getting the identical composition.  With film I'd recommend taking notes about what's at the edges of the frame, and where you are standing.



You suggested that one already, and we did it already...no one participated though.


----------



## ksmattfish

core_17 said:
			
		

> You suggested that one already, and we did it already...no one participated though.



Doh!  I just found it.  I just rediscovered this sub-forum, and I wasn't seeing the older threads.  Well, I'll give it a try.


----------



## cathmc

Just a general suggestion.  For me personally, technique-focused assignments (e.g. 'take shots using minimal DOF') would be more useful than content themes (e.g. 'cityscape').  I need prodding to try more advanced techniques, and feedback on how I apply them.
I know there are many far more skilled photogs here so if this doesn't apply to the majority,  no problem...I can go elsewhere for my prodding!


----------



## Corry

cathmc said:
			
		

> Just a general suggestion.  For me personally, technique-focused assignments (e.g. 'take shots using minimal DOF') would be more useful than content themes (e.g. 'cityscape').  I need prodding to try more advanced techniques, and feedback on how I apply them.
> I know there are many far more skilled photogs here so if this doesn't apply to the majority,  no problem...I can go elsewhere for my prodding!




We do a bit of both.  If you go back through and look at them there are some that are more technique oriented that you can still participate in.


----------



## Meysha

how about something like - "Look... no eyes" where you don't look through the viewfinder when you take the photo. It'd be more of a random... abstracty... luck of the draw sort of photo.


----------



## his4ever

how about night shots? To be more specific...  spelling a word with some sort of light sorce at night


----------



## DeepSpring

I like the ones mentioned above where the subject has to be a certain color or street shots of strangers


----------



## TommiP

Life through a lens!!!!!!


----------



## sthvtsh

Is there gunna be any more? =/


----------



## Jeff Canes

sthvtsh said:
			
		

> Is there gunna be any more? =/


Not sure, doesn&#8217;t seem to be a lot of attention to them any more


----------



## gizmo2071

Has "reflections" been done?
Not reflections in mirrors. Thats too easy.

Relctions via water/glass and anything else.

If you actually look at a puddle/small area of water and get a low enough angle, the reflection will be very strong. From that small area of water, you can walk around it and I'm sure you'll be able to find an ace picture from a certain perspective.

It's simple and easy and very fitting for this time of the year?


----------



## Battou

Suggestion: Taken for granted

Personally, I have noticed lately that when I take a picture of somthing I take for granted are the ones people seem to like the most.


----------



## nikonian2001

what about a series of pictures with a linkin prop like they all have the same hat or all models shot in the in the same pose ect.


----------



## nikonian2001

gizmo2071 said:


> Has "reflections" been done?
> Not reflections in mirrors. Thats too easy.
> 
> Relctions via water/glass and anything else.
> 
> If you actually look at a puddle/small area of water and get a low enough angle, the reflection will be very strong. From that small area of water, you can walk around it and I'm sure you'll be able to find an ace picture from a certain perspective.
> 
> It's simple and easy and very fitting for this time of the year?


http://www.thephotoforum.com/forum/showthread.php?t=96932
is this what you had in mind?


----------



## Mathias13

you're most prized possesion excluding people even though they're not really possesions


----------



## tmagee

I was in another forum that had a similar set up as this assignment thread but it was done a little different.

1.)Each week an Assignment was posted (i.e. composition, texture, movement... whatever)

2.)People had one week to post their pictures (critiques were held until the END of the week, once everyone had posted a picture)
       a.) People were asked to include settings when they posted their pic.

3.) One week after the Assignment was posted a new post was added that read "NO MORE POSTING OF PICTURES. PLEASE CRITIQUE THIS WEEKS ASSIGNMENT.

4.)People then posted their critiques of ALL the pictures in one posting.

*People who wished to critique would do so for all the pictures in ONE post* 

    example:
tyul687- you had great composition in this picture although you're over exposed a little.  It looks sunny there why was ISO so high.
heath67bar- Your subject seems to be far away.  It would have been nice to see you get closer.
kan09- your background is a little distracting I think a smaller DOF would have worked better here.

         *And the person critiquing would do this for all the pictures.*

It was understood that the critiques were that person's opinion.  And it was often that people got totally different critiques from two different people.  But what I liked was people didn't try to defend their critiques by having an argument on the forum.

I found this format of critiquing images very helpful because it allowed me to see how others approached the assignment and it also allowed me to learn form their mistakes and successes.

The real key to making this format work is to not have people critique images during the "posting period"  Its best to get all the images for the week and then have all the critiques at the end.

There could also be a "Assignment Q&A" thread which allowed for further discussion about the critiques and people could ask specific questions about the critique that they recieved.

Ok.  Just thought I would add my 2cents..... or nonsense.


----------



## MissMia

Is this section still active? (fingers crossed)  I would really enjoy a bi-weekly assignments to help me on my quest to become a photographer.


----------



## NikonLady52

It doesn't seem to be... Looks like it fell out early in the game ..


----------



## Chris of Arabia

You want some suggestions? Try these for size...


The biggest thing in my world
The teddy bear in the corner (we know you all have one )
Making music
Construction project (interpret loosely)
Literature still life
Celebrating success
Should be enough to be going on with


----------



## Big Bully

How about...

Factories,
Traffic 
Sunsets
Water
Bridges
Construction


----------



## dklod

I have had an idea for a challange for a while now and after seeing this thread and section of the site, I have decided to put my idea before you.

not sure on how the format should work but I'll talk about that in a minute. I suggest that we post a close up (macro or crop) of an object, obviously something that can be seen and touched in all parts of the world. Something that everyone has come into contact with or seen maybe on tv. You post that close up and then everyone else has to try to guess what it is. Again, it needs to be kept reasonably simple in the beginning until we maybe toughen it up a bit. I think the first person to correctly guess has the task of posting the next challange and the full sized image then posted to show the whole object.  

Im not sure how popular this is going to be or if it will even get off the ground, but its something different. I'll post an example later when I can get my camera and my mind thinking about something.

Cheers all.

DK


----------



## seemorephoto

I got an idea how about over exposure could be fun really test your skills to see if you can over expose and still make it look good.


----------



## Redrock320

SlySniper said:


> Or something along the lines of boarder or boundaries.
> 
> Or Oxymorons in photos. Like a fat person on a bike. Not to be mean or anything.


 

Love it !!


----------



## WayneS

How about:

1. "Trees with personality" (i.e. trees with unusual shapes or patterns that make them unique)

2. "Bridges"..sure some would look really cool at night

3. "Candids".  Unsuspecting people who's pictures turn out nice?

4.  Here's an odd one.."Basements".  Get into the right basement and the shots can be pretty cool looking (not mine of course)  Also takes the right lighting, which would make it a learning process

5.  For technical, given we've just had a lunar eclipse, perhaps "Moon Shots"?  When the time came for me to shoot the moon, I was totally unprepared and all my shots came out fuzzy.  With some research, figured out my problem.

Just my 2 cents worth


----------



## lockwood81

An assignment could be "Sell a product"...you know like take a pencil and try to take a comercial quality picture of it.

Or how about...panning (pictures of fast moving objects you follow with the camera)

Or how about...zooming while exposing.

Or how about...multiple exposures on one frame (dark room and have a long shutter and fire the flash a few times on a moving subject)


----------



## Redrock320

What about an assignment photo that shows size ?

unless that's already been done....I'm a noob.


----------



## STINKY PICTURES

pets/animals expressons, faces, the eyes or the look can tell a story.


----------



## noob873

Dont know whats been done yet so whatever.
moving water maybe?


----------



## Clutch

Just a few ideas for what it's worth...

Mom
Your Nation's Flag
Helping Hands
Take Me Out To The Ball Park!
Do Do Do Lookin' Out My Back Door
Lions & Tigers & Bears, Oh My!
Tattoos
Death/Rebirth
Mass Transit


----------



## KristinaS

How about using a photo to illustrate a line or a few lines from your favorite song?


----------



## sonny.

time.

it should come up with some interesting photos.


----------



## RandyB

After reading thru all of this, everyone missed wildlife.  I mean animal not in a cage of some sort.  Even birds will be included.


----------



## AdrianBetti

Tastefull Nudes, candids, overexposures, underexposures, strobe only, strobe/ambient, ambient only, night, depressing photo, uplifting photo etc...


----------



## brianne5499

Well, It's currently windows due by the 19th...have we done doors?  I did a quick search and did not see anything door specific.  You know, there ARE some beautiful antique doors still around.


----------



## tomhooper

How about imperfections in nature?  Could be some interesting stuff there.


----------



## Mr.Bluesky

How about things that form letters or numbers, live birds in a v.


----------



## Sydkid

How about these:

Natural disasters
Long straight roads to nowhere
Running
Windows
Sunsets


----------



## Purple

Ideas:
-Pets
-Halloween
-Love
-Weather
-Cold
-Specialty Filters

Sorry if some of these are repeats.


----------



## mudthirsty

This is just an idea, but i would love to see almost like a 'lessons' section.  Users can post a neat pic, and also post every setting they had their camera on.  Such as quick shots of water drops, or night shots of the streets using slower shutter speeds, etc.  Leave step-by-step instructions..  including what lense was used, filters, etc.  You could also include photoshop steps if they were used to improve the picture.

Thanks,

Shane


----------



## McQueen278

I'd really be interested in a theme of performance.  It can go a lot of creative ways and would most likely involve some kind of action/movement.


----------



## kickingbackintoit

Graffiti, it can found everywhere, and people never cease to amaze me with what they put on walls.  From vulgarities to anti government, to amazing pieces of art.  Or shots of the workforce doing what they do best, work.  I may be a noob, but I still have some ideas, I don't know if they've been done already, but I guess I'll find out...


----------



## KiwiShot

Breakfast, I think this'd be a good one because people would probably make something a little different to what they normally have. Bacon and egg's instead of fruit loops any day.


----------



## Photo Bum

out houses, old barns, old wood or stone fences, farm ponds, 
not perfect nature


----------



## pepsx12

ok so i have to shoot something with two different light sources in the same picture
any suggestions?
will really be appreciated


----------



## usnirmal

what about photographs of anything lit up only by candle light


----------



## Boutte

How about cemetairies. I like cemetaries.


----------



## Plankton

mudthirsty said:


> This is just an idea, but i would love to see almost like a 'lessons' section.  Users can post a neat pic, and also post every setting they had their camera on.  Such as quick shots of water drops, or night shots of the streets using slower shutter speeds, etc.  Leave step-by-step instructions..  including what lense was used, filters, etc.  You could also include photoshop steps if they were used to improve the picture.
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> Shane



Really like this idea, I would post some in there and definitly look there often if it were created.


----------



## mishele

Does anyone read this.........lol

Colors!!!!
Blue
Red
Green
Purple
Orange

The yellow one is neat so maybe some more color threads!


----------



## icassell

How about Zooming during exposure


----------



## Village Idiot

Assignment:

Take a photo using at least three different light sources with different color temps. Flash or natural lighting.


----------



## uajnjdg

I thought it would be a good idea to start a sticky in which we can post suggestions to help errol..erolda..erola...to help Amanda with ideas for the weekly assignments.


----------



## Skaperen

It seems to be somewhat dead around here.  Yeah, there are recent posts, some even today.  But I don't see much in recent assignments.  I thought they were weekly (e.g. posted Monday).

What I am seeing suggests to me that the forum software might be making it harder.  So I'll just make a newbie suggestion that might make things work better.

The assignment of the week should be posted as a new thread with a title giving the full date in the title like "Assignment for 2009-12-14 - whatever theme".  Then this thread needs to be made into a sticky for the week, and the previous one UNstuck.  Does an administrator need to do the sticky/unsticky settings?  Use the ISO date format (year-month-date) because it avoids the confusion of other date formats.

This way the active assignment clearly stays up there regardless of how much activity exists on past assignments.  Add the rule NOT to make titles of other threads look like an assignment title.


----------



## Skaperen

I had this little idea for a photo way back in the early 1980s when I was doing film.  This would have been hard to do with film, requiring multiple exposure on film or prints.  I just never got around to it.  Now with digital and computer post-processing, it seems like it should be easy.  The hardest part might be finding the correct scene (but that's always the important part of the art of photography).

The mechanics of my idea is this.

Shoot a waterfall or similar scene with a single action going on that is (mostly, maybe) white in color.  It might be a close shot or a wider scene with the waterfall being a small part of it.  Use a tripod.  Set the shutter timing to partly blur the water, but not do so to the extreme of smoothing the water completely.  Take many shots, bracketing the shutter timings (while keeping the same exposure, so this also means the aperture would be bracketed unless you are going for some DoF effect in which case you might need some ND filters).

On the computer take the red channel of one shot, the green channel of another shot, and the blue channel of a third shot, and combine those into a new photo.  With water action being different in each, and everything else stationary, you should end up with what looks like multi-colored water coming over the falls.

That's the basic idea.  The challenge is how to make this become really awesome with some combination of artistic shooting skills, and post-processing skills.  For shooting, be creative.  It doesn't really have to be a waterfall.  Maybe waves on a beach.  It doesn't even have to be water.  How about lightning in a thunderstorm.  Or a starry night astrophoto including or near the polar star point for your hemisphere.  Or a city night scene taken over many hours with different window lights going on and off.

In post-processing, you might vary the coloration of the selected shots, instead of just combining red, green, and blue.  For example you could combine red+green from one, green+blue from another, and blue+red from the 3rd, to soften the color effects.  Or perhaps even more complex mixes, with variable color levels and/or more than 3 images mixed, so that you have a lot more colors and maybe even rainbows in the result.   Do try to keep the overall scene itself at normal color giving the illusion that the colorizing happened at some specific location ... unless you've come up with a composition where even re-colorizing the whole thing makes it great.

What scene can you find that makes this work?


----------



## TheBenzMan10

Automobiles, anything that moves would be a cool assignment


----------



## kanskanos

i can do it


----------



## seaain.gray

"Single (Lens) for Week of ... to ..."

Idea here is post a photo every day for a week taken with the same lens (preferably same FL).  I have participated in this elsewhere where it was done for an entire month which is very, very hard.  It assumes a start and an end date of course.  There is quite a bit of benefit to this exercise, or has been for me.  Just a suggestion.  

seaain


----------



## jaydensmith95

Thanks to all


----------



## tonic289

You can take pictures of food markets together with their fruit stands and vendors. Then you can make a Blurb photography book dealing with the subject which covers the most populated cities like Washington DC, New York and California. You can entitle your book or gallery show, ' 'BIG TIME'  ENTERPRENEURS FORSAKEN !! lol or 'BIGTIME' ENTERPRENEURS ABASED. lol


----------



## designerfoo

How about a christmas assignment?


----------



## unpopular

HEROIC SOUP PACKET!!!!!

One of my favorite self assignment was to take a lens with moderately short non-macro focus, like maybe 6-12" ... whatever you have, and preset the focus to minimum, don't use zoom and focus by moving the camera.

Minimum Focus - a set on Flickr

I used an enlarging lens in barrel, so focus wasn't an option. It's the one exercise I learned the most from.


----------



## cmariee

Celebration... throwing confetti or balloons into the air or jumping for joy
Something that suits the current weather wherever you are.
Your favourite place(s)
Your favourite people.


----------



## D7shooter

How about this for an assignment, "reflection". That could mean a mirror, a puddle, a window pane of glass or even the reflection in someone's eye. The catch? it has to be a reflection that tells the story of your favorite subject. For instance, animals or industry. How about politics or romance? Whatever your favorite subject is to photograph, make it visible in a reflection. Just a thought.


----------



## sniper x

As soon as someone comes up with an assignment I'm in!


----------



## KmH

Since it's been 4 years since this thread was last posted to, I would *not* recommend you hold your breath while you wait.

Take photos of incense smoke and then post process, color the shots.

Droid


----------



## Bhoert

We should try and revive this chat, I love the idea of a smaller challenge along with the monthly ones, There are also lots of great ideas in this forum im sure many people would like to try out.


----------



## Shinnen

Hi ,
        I would suggest that the assignments are based on the need for entrants to exhibit skill in a specific type of photograph, i.e. mood, contrast, reflection, perspective, panorama, lighting, macro, atmosphere, motion, themes (architecture, hands, faces, traffic, streets, trees, insects, etc.). I've seen assignments on other forums that are so vague, that I could send almost any photo, and make a case for it fitting the 'requirement'. My purpose in joining assignments would be the encouragement to become involved in areas of photography that I normally would not explore, as a learning experience.
Thanks,
........ john


----------



## Advanced Photo

Assignment: document photo of infrastructure in need of repair.


----------



## IIPMahendra

India celebrates its 70th Independence Day on 15th August 2016.On this day in 1947 India got Independence from British colonialism. Everyone Wants Freedom So Everyone Enjoy The Special Day.


----------



## Shinnen

I like all of the suggestions being made here; but for god's sake let's provide a few criteria for each assignment; instead of throwing it wide open and allowing anything that even vaguely relative be accepted.
.......... john


----------

